# ok looking for guys input...



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

married... kids... house... car... motorcycle and toys... 

not the problem.... it started about 2 years ago... the tired or not hard and stress...

found out high blood pressure, started meds.. ok :smthumbup:

but that med is known to make it hard no to get hard...he still likes it (he says) but went for the the blue pill  and yes it worked BUT he don't want to take it gives him an upset stomach...:scratchhead: take a tums...

ok i thought maybe cheating... and i have my ways found out he aint doing anything really... so i went the way of saying swing club (married 20 years thought bored in bed so ready to offer to step it up) nope... i think because he is afraid he will not perform??? any help


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

hrmm cant relate "yet" but im sure its a pretty big downer getting older and realizing it.. Add meds to reduce yer sex on top of that and im sure it can be really depressing. Can the doctor offer anything in the ways of counter med? somehing that does not upset stomach? 
Damn Im curious as HELL to try the blue pill.. is that a common side effect and yea.. maybe wash blue pill with pink liquid!!!!

sorry got nothin else. Make sure hes simply not in a "funk" due to the medical stuff. Make him feel extra cared for.


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

As a woman ages they worry about there looks and as a man ages he worries about his ability to perform. Yes, the bp meds I take do have an effect for sure. I would have him have blood work done and not just they typical cbc cmc. I do not think the swing thing is a good direction for the marriage but that is just my opinion. Just let him know you are there for him every step of they way.

Good Luck


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

he talked to his doctor and set up a plan to start to loose more weight so the blood pressure issue can be helped then the 3 pills he is on can drop to maybe 1..
he is and has always reacted to pills or change of anything (he breaks out) so this is not a normal reaction to the pill so adding the pink on top of the blue just makes him feel worse..
we also talked this weekend and even though i don't have weight to loose i can always use a good work out (maybe that will wear me out from wanting the other right now ) so going to start with me being mean food wise, yep no more chicken skin for you mister and it can't hurt the girls either having no soda or junk in the house we are going to go with pop corn and stuff like nuts and fruits..
may take a bit and hey i may not ever be back to what it was but then again it could be better in a different way..? 
i was really feeling un wanted and just lonely and looking at the cheating side of live... i am glade i didn't and going to give him time he needs..


----------

